# Today Jakarta !!



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

RafflesCity said:


> Not bad!
> 
> I feel that Jakarta's skyline is a bit like KL, but without Petronas


soon jakarta will have the peak
maybe shorter than petronas buat still tall and twin


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

jakarta's one of the rare asian cities when it comes to the skyline department - the skyline is quite small for such a large city and the built city looks very suburban in style. i know jakarta is extremely dense population-wise, but judging by these pictures the city looks less dense than KL (which isn't dense at all), which completely contrasts the concrete highrise jungles of shanghai, seoul, tokyo, HK, taipei, bangkok, etc.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## monyetedan (Aug 1, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Monas daily time


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

SENAYAN DICTRICT CBD


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

KUNINGAN DISTRICT CBD


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

PANCORAN DISTRICT CBD


----------



## wonkcerbon (Sep 1, 2004)

I cannt pace your speed encon..great pics btw


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

wonkcerbon said:


> I can pace your speed encon..



u mean??


----------



## cOcO_cHaneL (Aug 15, 2005)

WOWWWWW


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta September 2005 :


http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6554/1c19qi.jpg


http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/2792/1c29qy.jpg


http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/2936/1c33qx.jpg


http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/2789/1c46mm.jpg


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

September 2005 :


http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/8895/2690413lg.jpg


http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/8388/2690525ts.jpg


http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/7058/2490533uu.jpg


http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7004/2690549bl.jpg


http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/9847/2690552ui.jpg


http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/5416/26905069bv.jpg


http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/5586/26905075sl.jpg[/url


----------



## Citi Boi (Jul 29, 2005)

encon said:


> courtesy & taken from *FORUMKAMERA[dot]COM *





encon said:


> Courtesy of FORUMKAMERA[dot]COM
> CATHERDAL:
> 
> 
> ...


Jakarta has a gothic cathedral??? :uh:


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Citi Boi said:


> Jakarta has a gothic cathedral??? :uh:


Yes, as you can see. What is the point?


----------



## Citi Boi (Jul 29, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> Yes, as you can see. What is the point?


I'm just shocked, considering Indonesia is a muslim country. It wouldn't surprise me to find one in the Philippines, but Indonesia?


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

remember Indonesia was under Dutch influence for a long time


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Citi Boi said:


> I'm just shocked, considering Indonesia is a muslim country. It wouldn't surprise me to find one in the Philippines, but Indonesia?



the catherdal was built at 1901 

btw in China also has Mosque


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

No doubt it's a Muslim country but they do have a significant number of Catholics and Protestants. I heard the religious tolerance here is pretty hostile nowadays though compared to the Suharto era.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

Citi Boi said:


> I'm just shocked, considering Indonesia is a muslim country. It wouldn't surprise me to find one in the Philippines, but Indonesia?


1. Islam didn't come to "Indonesia" until 15th / 16th centuries, and it spread from the west from the kingdom of Aceh (where it is still the strongest). 

Before that, Java / Bali was Hindu and Buddhist (starting from 6th / 7th century spread from south-east India). You see that in sites like Borobudur / Prambanan and in traditional plays like the local version of Ramayana.

2. Most places in the world have traditionally been quite mixed with multiple influences over time. 

Only through the magnifying lens of media and politics of "us and them" is the perception that a place is monolithic and always has been.

As Orwell said, those who control the present control the past. Those who control the past control the future.


----------



## wardrobes (Oct 14, 2005)

What is the main religion in jakarta.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Citi Boi said:


> Jakarta has a gothic cathedral??? :uh:



more of the pics of Catherdal 

















Jakarta Catholic Cathedral, finished in 1901, located opposite of the Istiqlal Mosque


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

wardrobes said:


> What is the main religion in jakarta.



Islam is the main religion


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

here's Chinese temple in Jakarta









Cilincing Temple, the largest Chinese temple complex in Jakarta with distinctive red pagoda, finished in 1967.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Chinese activities in Jakarta


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

Indonesia is a muslim country only because the majority of it's population is muslim. Freedom of religion is still guranteed and it is and will always remain a secular state where religion is seperated from politics. Syariah law only applies to religious matters and not to everyday matters unlike the middle eastern countries. It is not an "Islamic State" unlike Iran , Saudi Arabia and the middle eastern countries. For example, you can buy alchohol in Indonesia but you might be caned if you possess alcohol in Saudi Arabia. Furthermore, gender has to be segreagted in public in those middle eastern countries and Indonesia doesnt adopt that practice. The wearing of veil for women is not compulsory even for Muslims unlike countries like Saudi


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Hilton Hotel & Apartment 


http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3628/1sy15jr.jpg

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/4817/1sy25ck.jpg

http://img438.imageshack.us/img438/1708/1sy36eh.jpg


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Senayan Area










Jakarta hours before sunrise










Jakarta Early Morning










Jakarta hours before sunrise










Jakarta raining










Jakarta just before sunrise 










Jakarta at daybreak











Jakarta Early Morning 2










Jakarta at Sunrise


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/852/1sy45bo.jpg

http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/494/1sy58cp.jpg


----------



## h4nh4n (Jul 8, 2005)

well done encon


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Never get bored to see Jakarta's images
they always updated
kay:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

^^ thanks to Joko for the pics 

while i always updating the pics


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Sunset over Muara Karang










One God - The contrast between the islamic symbol on top of the Mosque and the crosses from the Church during a sunset


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

]
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/14/1aq23iy.jpg

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/8441/1aq36cf.jpg

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/6708/1aq43nv.jpg

Kuningan Area (Jakarta next CBD with some slumps)

http://img318.imageshack.us/img318/6209/1aq53zv.jpg

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2664/1aq68ec.jpg


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Grand Hyatt Hotel and Nikko Hotel


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Clean and Organise Catholic Cemetry in Jakarta


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

June 2005 some pics that i take

some building:




































Welcome statue & fountain:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

encon said:


> ]
> Kuningan Area (Jakarta next CBD with some slumps)
> 
> http://img318.imageshack.us/img318/6209/1aq53zv.jpg


That is not slum encon
we ever discuss about this before and this is the comments


Fir3blaze said:


> These are proper houses, not shacks. If you can see from the pics, they are made from bricks / concrete. But they are result of long years of bad city planning, so the houses seem to be built at random.





geminiguy7 said:


> Those houses are like the the houses in the tight Tokyo suburbs,but in Jakarta theyre more out of place, because those houses are built so close to the Jakarta CBD making them looks ugly compared to the modern towers. A sore in the eyes for sure....





geminiguy7 said:


> Some of these houses do have front and backyard,its just due to the amount of Population in Jakarta these houses were built like in Tokyo(tightly close to each other,and narrow streets) with the Jakarta Area being expanded houses in the new organised suburbs are built like proper suburbs with wide roads.I been to a suburb in Jakarta,where the houses are very organise like in Sydney.I forgot the name of the suburb,but its look a very organised middle class suburb.An Indonesian Movie,
> *30 hari mencari cinta* were shot on this very same suburb,anyone know wat this suburb is called???


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

^^ oH iC THANKS FOR THE iNFO


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Beautiful Picture of Jakarta's amazing skyline


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

credit to asf.com


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Now this thread not just about skyscraper.........  *

Dharmawangsa Square Mall (Jakarta)... who needs to go to Las Vegas ?


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Catherdal Jakarta


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Sunset over Muara Karang










One God - The contrast between the islamic symbol on top of the Mosque and the crosses from the Church during a sunset


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Common sight of everday
















[/

&

here's one pics that u normally see in the red lights


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta Road During MUDIK (Muslim New Year) So Empty !!!!!!!!!

From this...........................

















[


to this  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

EX center


































[/
Inside EX and outside EX :


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

]
http://img316.imageshack.us/img316/5909/1aex6jm.jpg


http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/9403/1aex19ga.jpg

They Opened the new extension of EX :


http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2324/1aex25vx.jpg


http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/315/1aex35dj.jpg


http://img457.imageshack.us/img457/5062/1aex48yb.jpg[/


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Encon its already 2 times yu posted that pic :sleepy: :sleepy:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I saw an image of Jakarta's skyline with the mountains on the background. It would be nice to take a pic of Jakarta's skyline somewhere from those mountains


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jakarta streetscape*










since talk about street here's some:

Jakarta September 2005 :


http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6554/1c19qi.jpg


http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/2792/1c29qy.jpg


http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/2936/1c33qx.jpg


http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/2789/1c46mm.jpg


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Wet Market


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Thamrin


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Ancol beach


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Train Station


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta Fair


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/5589/1s0os.jpg


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Bajai in the middle of a street flood










Crossing the Street of Jakarta










source from treklens


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/9391/1ab69vb.jpg

http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/2037/1ab88ra.jpg

http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/8245/1ab97dn.jpg


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

New Year eve


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Bajaj (One improper public transportation in JKT always making air pollution!)*










OMG  look at what this Bajaj Contribute to the air 










these things must be stop to prevent air pollution


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Inside Transjakarta Bus


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Semanggi Plaza


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

some Jakarta's pictures from satellite (courtesy of Google)









Senayan Sport Complex









Semanggi freeway









HI roundabout









National monument (Monas)


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Wisma Dharmala


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Wisma 46 with Shangri-la Hotel


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

The Ritz Hotel


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Batavia/Kota


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Istilaq Mosque and Catherdal


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

skyline 2nd of May 2006


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

which one higher ?


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Ex


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Rasuna Mosque (is Rasuna in Kuningan area?)


----------

